# Kauf eines neuen Bootes, eventuell Trave 506 von Schlichting Boote



## Wasserberge (26. September 2020)

Hallo allerseits, bin hier neu im Forum.
Ich wollte mir demnächst ein neues Boot kaufen. Habe Dieses: 








						Gebrauchte Boote und Bootszubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Gebrauchte Boote und Bootszubehör  - Jetzt in Dassow finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				



gerade entdeckt und finde es sehr günstig.  Gibt es in vielen Varianten. Man kann auch eigene Vorstellungen Änderungen vornehmen
und umsetzen lassen. Gibt es auch mit Schlupfkajüte. Der Hersteller scheint mir insgesamt sehr günstig zu sein.
Wer kennt es und den Hersteller und hat vielleicht Erfahrungen mit diesem Boot ?
Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

LG
Stefan


----------



## Taxidermist (27. September 2020)

Das Boot ist deutlich seetüchtiger als der im anderen Thread gezeigte Dreikieler, um nicht zu sagen, sieht geradezu zünftig aus.
Es erinnert mich stark an die Rudköbing Jolle, über die ich vor Jahren mal ein Review gelesen habe.








						Rudköbing BF 48 - Skipper Bootshandel
					

Die dÃ¤nische Werft RudkÃ¶bing Joller, ein alteingesessener jÃ¼tlÃ¤ndischer Bootsbaubetrieb mit mehr als 30-jÃ¤hriger Erfahrung, hat sich auf die Produktion von hochwertigen Yacht-Dinghis, Ruderbooten und kÃ¼stentauglichen Fischerjollen spezialisiert. Traditionell erfolgt die Fertigung im...




					www.skipper-bootshandel.de
				



Woher der Preisunterschied kommt, kann man ja schon auf den Bildern sehen, hier zeigt das Rudköbing mit Sicherheit die bessere Verarbeitung und ist heute bestimmt auch teurer als noch in 2003.
Hat zudem noch, wie im Test zu sehen, eine Kategorie C, welche ich in der Anzeige zu dem Trave Boot vermisse?
Da würde ich beim Kauf definitiv mal nach fragen, wieso diese Seetauglichkeits-Zertifizierung nicht ausgewiesen ist, denn dieses Trave Boot bekommt sicher auch eine C-Klasse bestätigt?
Um es kurz zu machen, mir gefällt das Boot, trotz wahrscheinlich kleiner Verarbeitungsmängel.
Es ist zumindest mal Klassen besser als der komische Dreikieler!
Allerdings ist ja auch der Preis entsprechend günstig, dafür.
Von Vorteil ist, dass man am GFK Boot leicht Reparaturen oder Änderungen selbst vornehmen kann, wenn man ein bisschen darüber weis, wie man mit dem Material umzugehen hat.
Auch gefällt mir, das dieses Trave Boot Luftkammern als Auftriebskörper hat und nicht eine Styroporfüllung bekommt, wie es bei dem Dreikieler zu lesen war.
Denn Styropor kann im Bootsrumpf ein echtes Problem werden, wenn er dann doch mal nass wird und Wasser zieht.
Ich würde das Boot kaufen und es mir individuell ausbauen lassen, so wie es ja auch beworben wird.

Jürgen


----------



## Wasserberge (27. September 2020)

Hallo Jürgen, vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Das Trave 506 hat eine Kategorie C  Zulassung und auch eine Zulassung der Seeberufsgenossenschaft, die die Firma sicherlich nicht bekommen hätte, wenn es Verarbeitungsmängel bzgl. Haltbarkeit und Stabilität geben würde. In dieser Beziehung dürfte es dem Rudköbing wohl in nichts nachstehen. Ich weis nicht, ob das Rudköbing heute noch im Handauflegeverfahren, wie die Trave Boote hergestellt wird. Wie das Oberflächenfinish ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Bei der Trave 470 und 540, die ich bei der DLRG gesehen hatte, war es recht ordentlich. Ich hatte auch mit einem von der DLRG gesprochen, der meinte sie hätten Boote von Schlichting schon seit 25-30 Jahren im Einsatz ,auch als Wasserlieger und bis heute kein Boot mit Osmose und führte das auf das Handauflegeverfahren zurück. Ich bin in dieser Beziehung gebranntes Kind. Ich hatte zwei Skandinavische Boote, hergestellt im Spritzverfahren in Osteuropa. Beides mal Osmose mit dementsprechenden herben Verlusten, wie Du Dir sicherlich denken kannst. Und möchte auch lieber deshalb ein in Deutschland hergestelltes Boot kaufen.
Daher auch meine gewisse Unsicherheit und die Nachfrage hier im Forum. Das von anderen angeführte Argument der geringen Freibordhöhe des Trave 470 gegenüber eines 506 kann ich gut nachvollziehen und hatte ich auch schon angedacht, aber die Kippstabilität fand ich so gut. Die Styroporeinlagen in den Lufttanks können auf Wunsch gerne weggelassen werden. Der Hersteller ist bzgl. Änderungen wirklich sehr entgegenkommend.

Stefan


----------



## Taxidermist (27. September 2020)

Wasserberge schrieb:


> Das Trave 506 hat eine Kategorie C Zulassung und auch eine Zulassung der Seeberufsgenossenschaft, die die Firma sicherlich nicht bekommen hätte, wenn es Verarbeitungsmängel bzgl. Haltbarkeit und Stabilität geben würde.



Na also, dann ist das ja schon mal geklärt!
Nur seltsam ist, dass der Bootsbauer dies nicht bei seiner Anzeige hinzu schreibt?
Oder ich habe es schlicht übersehen?
Eigentlich kann man die beiden Rumpfformen, vom Dreikieler, wahrscheinlich ein Gleiter/Halbgleiter mit dem Verdrängerrumpf des 506 nicht vergleichen, da es sich um zwei ganz unterschiedliche Konzepte handelt.
Da geht es bei der Entscheidung zwischen den beiden Bootstypen dann doch eher um persönliche Vorlieben, vielleicht auch Zweckmäßigkeit?
Da du dich ja anscheinend schon anderwärtig schlau gemacht hast und dies sogar bei fachkundigen Nutzern des Bootes, steht doch eigentlich einer positiven Kaufentscheidung nichts mehr im Wege.
Was mich bezüglich der Verarbeitung stutzig gemacht hat, ist auf dem 5ten Bild der Anzeige zu sehen.
Dort ist im Streiflicht recht gut zu erkennen, dass die Oberkannte des Heckspiegels etwas wellig, uneben ausgeführt ist.





Dies ist aber allenfalls ein kleiner optischer, ästhetischer Mangel, da es an dieses Stelle die Funktion überhaupt nicht beeinträchtigt,
Auch die Scheuerleiste sieht recht popelig aus, vergleiche diese mal mit der am Rudköping Boot und schau mal ob du dort auch irgendwelche Schrauben oder Nieten sehen kannst?
Richtig beurteilen kann man die Verarbeitung ohnehin nur vor Ort, indem man sich mal die verdeckten Stellen ansieht, etwa in den Staukästen, oder unter der Ruderbank, auch die Verbindung der Rumpfinnenschale und dem äußeren Rumpf wäre zu betrachten, sowie auch die Qualität des Gelcoats und man nicht nur von eventuell ungünstig fotografierten Bildern ausgeht.
Wie ich dies, mangels anderer Möglichkeit, hier tue!
Ich würde sagen, schau es dir noch mal vor Ort an und wenn dir gefällt was du da siehst, dann kauf dat Dingen.

Jürgen


----------



## Wasserberge (27. September 2020)

Hallo Jürgen, vielen Dank für Deine zweite Antwort.
Die Nichtangabe der Kategorie C Zulassung  war mir auch aufgefallen und hatte ich telefonisch bereits erfragt. 
Sie scheinen wohl kein eigenes Büropersonal zu unterhalten, um die Kosten und somit die Bootspreise niedrig 
zu halten. Und auch keine Werbeagentur und Profifotografen. Was ich lobenswert finde hinsichtlich der Bootspreise.
So wie das Finish der Trave 470 und 540 bei der DLRG aussah, scheint das Boot eher ungünstig aufgenommen zu sein. 
Mir geht es hauptsächlich um dauerhafte Qualität, geringen Wartungsaufwand und keinen erheblichen Wertverlust.
Wenn das Finish beim Kauf nicht ganz so perfekt ist, das Preisleistungsverhältnis dagegen perfekt ist, kann ich damit 
sehr gut leben. Möchte nicht, wenn das Boot 2-3 Jahre alt ist ständig polieren müssen, wie es bei meinen beiden 
vorherigen Booten der Fall war. Bei denen war die Schönheit nach 2 Jahren mehr als vergänglich.
Die sahen beim Kauf top aus, aber nach zwei Jahren viel schlimmer, als ein 15 Jahre alte Trave 470 von der DLRG, 
die Ihre Boote sicherlich nicht polieren. Und möchte auch ein Boot, das ich nach drei Jahren wegen massiver
Mängel mit erheblichen Verlust verkaufen muß. Weist Du, ob die Rudköbing Boote heute noch 
im Handauflegeverfahren hergestellt werden?  Ich finde im Netz keine eindeutigen Aussagen dazu.
Werde bald zu Schlichting Boote fahren und mir alles ausführlich anschauen und berichten.

Stefan


----------



## TrevorMcCox (30. September 2020)

Hi Stefan,

wir fahren die Trave jedes Jahr auf der Müritz mit 4 Leuten und sind ziemlich begeistert von dem Boot. Super Kippstabil und geräumig. Mit 40 PS ganz ordentlich motorisiert und durch einen geringen Tiefgang auch für die Flachwasserangelei gut geeignet. Einzig das selbstlezende Ventil könnte besser funktionieren, kann aber auch am Alter liegen. Alles in allem ein sehr gutes Boot. Wenn sich bei der DELWAG Auktionen von DLRG Booten dieses Typs ergeben, überlege ich tatsächlich eines zu kaufen. Der Neupreis ist mir allerdings zu hoch.

Grüße Friedhelm


----------



## Wasserberge (2. Oktober 2020)

Hi Friedhelm, 

vielen Dank für Deine  Antwort. Ich bin von der Kippstabilität sehr angetan. Schön, dass Du dies auch bestätigst.
Ich hatte auch überlegt, ob ich ein gebrauchtes Boot von der DLRG kaufe. Möchte allerdings einige weitergehende Änderungen,
die Herr Schlichting auch ohne Probleme und Aufpreise ausführen will. Ein Gebrauchtes mit den ganzen Änderungen würde für 
mich auch nicht so viel billiger werden. Das mit dem selbstlenzenden Ventil hatte ich mit Herrn Schlichting besprochen. Ein 
Tieferlegen wäre seiner Ansicht nach bei den DLRG Booten nicht optimal gewesen, wegen der doch sehr großen Motorgewichte, 
wenn die Motorgröße nicht voll ausgereizt wird meinte, er könnte es auch tiefer legen und man hätte immer eine trockene Wanne. 
Möchte das Boot dann schon viele Jahre oder auch Jahrzehnte behalten. 
Vielleicht wäre das 506 er etwas für unseren Sohn und ich würde das 470 er nehmen, und jeder könnte je nach einzelner
Verwendung das passende Boot nehmen.
Du hast mir doch die Sicherheit gegeben, dass die Trave Boote doch eine prima Alternative sind und wir bestimmt ein oder 
vielleicht zwei Boote kaufen werden. 
Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du ein super günstiges DLRG Boot ersteigern kannst und auch viel Spaß damit haben wirst.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Wasserberge (6. Oktober 2020)

So, nun war ich mit meinem Sohn bei Herrn Schlichting, und wir haben uns den Bau einer Trave 470 angeschaut, wie auch Matte für Matte eingelegt wird in aller Ruhe, es wird sehr sorgfältig gearbeitet. Wir waren so begeistert hiervon und haben dann die Trave sofort bestellt und eine Anzahlung geleistet. Mein Sohn wird demnächst wohl auch eine Trave 506 bestellen, wenn er das Geld zusammengespart hat. Die Baudauer dauert zur Zeit wohl 2 Monate. Es kommen wohl zur Zeit noch einige Bestellungen rein, so dass die Zeit vielleicht noch etwas verlängern könnte. Ich kann diese Boote wirklich empfehlen, wir waren am Anfang etwas unentschlossen sind jetzt vollkommen überzeugt. Wir hatten auch einen Käufer getroffen, der sich eine Trave 640 mit Aufbau nach seinen Wünschen hatte bauen lassen. Er sagte, es sei mittlerweile sein drittes Boot von Schlichting, immer eine Nummer größer. Auch seine Eltern hatten bereits ein Boot von Herrn Schlichting. Das Boot sei nach 35 Jahren noch top in Schuss. 
Wir wohnen ca. 150 km von Dassow entfernt, die Anfahrt ist für uns absolut einfach. Am besten einfach hinfahren.

**EDIT MOD**

Stefan


----------

